# Letting property in Ansiao



## M2alawson (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello 

We are looking at an option of offering the house we are going to buy for holiday lets during the weeks we do not intend to use it.

Has anyone got any experience of this and can make recommendations of the value of this. 

AndreA


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

A lot will depend on the size and comfort levels of the house and we're just preparing our own guest apartment for the same (occasional) thing.

Ours is 2 bedroom, has air con, central heating, fibre optic internet and is about 5 km from the highway and I'm told we can expect something in the region of €400 pcm plus services for that so you can probably use that as a guide as to what you can expect to get for yours. 

You will however need to get a licence etc and as I understand it, the rules are shortly to change and CM is probably the best bloke to give you chapter and verse on that.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Recent Government activity on holiday letting requires you to have a AL Licence not an enormous expense but an expense, there are also tax & social security (NI) issues that cannot be ignored.

Central will never be as popular as a coastal property but advertised in the right way the area has a lot going for it. You can get an idea of possible letting rates by searching companies like Owners Direct, occupancy better to really underestimate so not disappointed, heating will extend the season, unless you're there to prepare a property you also need to factor in local help, maintenance, cleaning, pool cleaning etc as and when for guests


----------

